# Honey Bottles



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anyone know who the Company is that makes the BEE Embossed plastic bottles ?
www.poorvalleybeefarm.com


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is one source:
http://www.bbhoneyfarms.com/store/p-272-plastic-1-lb-jar-with-embossed-bee-plastic-lid-safety-seal


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I get mine from Simpson Bee supply in Ohio 

WWW.simpsonbeesupply.bizhosting.com


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

I want to know who manufactures them, who actully makes the bottles.
www.poorvalleybeefarm.com


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Tenbears,

The Simpsons are great people. I'm lucky they are just a short drive away. This is the website for them I use: http://www.simpsonsbeesupply.com/

Tom


----------

